# 8 Baby Rats for Adoption in Port Huron, MI



## Kitsunezuka (May 28, 2013)

I'm caring for a rat with a litter of twelve babies, four of which are already claimed, as well as a pregnant female who will be giving birth sometime soon.
The mother of the current litter is a black hooded dumbo. The father is unknown.

I'm located in Port Huron, MI. It's close by for anyone in St. Clair County.

I will post baby pictures when they start getting enough fur on them. But just by looking at them now, I see some black hoodies in there, and some lighter ones.


----------



## Kitsunezuka (May 28, 2013)

The first litter is opening their eyes!

The other mom had her litter.
There are a total of 18 who will need homes.
We've already had a few e-mails, but nothing definite.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Adorable! If you have any females, as well as someone from the Detroit area willing to do a rattie car pool, please let me know  



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

